# What is the best aquarium heater by far and why?



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Probably Ebo Jager. But for the money, I personally feel you can't beat the new Titanium Heaters from ViaAqua with external temp control. No glass to break and easy-to-use external temperature adjustment dial.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Titanium tube, by Via Aqua... just as Sam mentioned.

Beware... I have seen them in LFS for *3x* more expensive than @ online places.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

The titanium ones are great, I have two of the won brothers heaters. For glass heaters Ebo-Jagers are my favorite by far. Very accurate.


----------



## Connie (Jan 5, 2004)

What do you guys think of Big Al's brand? 

They have them on sale for $4.99 for either the 50 or 100 watt model.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?inUID=1072799273.1072799273


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

never used them, never heard anything about them either.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

hi all, can't find the viaaqua titanium tubes but ebo-jagers are easy to find. I'm going for those, thank you for your replies...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Big Als sells them. I would always prefer an electronic over a mechanic one (bi-metal switch). Not sure if the Ebo is electronic.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

oh cool thanks, so this is the best heater out there? no problems with malfunctioning?? solid construction??


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I don't know if they are the best, Ebo-Jager has that rep. No problems malfunctioning, solid construction. No glass to break. Good price. Easy to choose temp. Precise. Like it :mrgreen:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

let's see, it's connected to a digital thermometer?? are there specific temperature adjustments on the nobs or is temperature selected digitally?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Digital thermometer? No. You select the temperature on a separate dial (not integrated into heater). The temperature sensor is also seperate, so it is not affected that much by the heater itself.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

There is a temperature probe that you mount inside the aquarium so the temperature control unit can monitor water temp. You set the temperature and (depending on heater size, in watts, versus tank size, in gallons) the unit controls the titanium-cased heating unit in the tank.
I also have never personally tried Ebo Jager, because they're fairly expensive, but I've heard reports of them working for 20-30 years with no problems!


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think I've heard of any brand that is problem free. Check out some of the discus sites, they run through heaters by the boxful, due to high temps and running many breeding tanks. 

On SimplyDiscus or DAAH there is a product discussion section, every single heater ever made has been bashed. 

I think the bottom line is done't buy cheap and check even the expensive ones frequently.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Ebo Jagers have my vote. I haven't tried the new titaniums ones though.

I've run my Ebo Jager out of the tank (for much longer than I should have) on accident and it is still kickin..


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi all, I'm going with the 150W Ebo Jager ....I chose it because it has a longer track record than the titanium tubes and it sounds like the best heater out there in terms of accuracy and also sturdiness. Thanks for all your suggestions and comments.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

I got a 250 watt Ebo for 17 dollars on line. Go with the Ebo or the titanium one.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

How many watts would I need for a 75g, would the 300w titanium heater be enough?


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

I believe so. I think the rule is around 3 watts per gallon. A 250 shall do fine on your 75.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Then, there is the "two heaters insted of one" perspective.

That is, divide the laod equally between two heaters, so that if one should fail, either on or off, it is less likely to kill the fish.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh yes - I think I would much rather rely on 2 small heaters than one large one. 2 small ones will also be more efficient since they can be placed on opposite ends of the tank. That discussion is more heated among Discus owners since they keep their tanks so warm and subsequently burn through a lot of heaters.
Aside from a smaller tank (less than 55g), I think two heaters are a much better idea. Only downside is slightly higher cost (for the Via Aqua Ti series, 2 150w heaters for $25.98 rather than $16.99 for a single 300w) and more clutter in the tank.


----------



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

id go with a ebo heater, i just got a titanium one from won bros, and i think the thermostat gets stuck, my temperature of my tank jumped super high and i lost a few fish.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you want the very best, it may be the Eheim Pro2 thermofilter... too new to know of any problems that anyone has had, I have one, it works. 

The heater part is like the bottom of an electric kettle, super duper heating element. I'd espect any problems to occur in the sensor or temp readout where you dial in the set temp and read the true tank temp.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Anona, 

You are now part of the Eheim Pimp Brigade!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

infin said:


> id go with a ebo heater, i just got a titanium one from won bros, and i think the thermostat gets stuck, my temperature of my tank jumped super high and i lost a few fish.


Bummer! Is this titanium heater made by ViaAqua? I've yet to hear of a ViaAqua Ti heater failure so I'm wondering if this is the first.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

no, it's a diferent company. I have three of them and have yet to have any problems like infin had.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Being electronic heaters, I am surprised that a thermostat can get "stuck". I would expect that with the cheaper bi-metal ones, but not with an electronically controlled heater... I could be wrong though.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The problem with two heaters in one tank is that normally one of them is going to do 90% or more of the work. Unless you have a temperature control unit. There are slight variations in the thermostats on each unit. So one of them is almost always going to be the one that does most of the work.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Whoa.... so the old saw about two heaters to divide the load and not cook the fish is a myth? So, with two half sized heaters, one undersized unit works most of the time and the other hardly at all? 

Hmm, I may be seeing that in the big new tank, one light seems to be on a lot, the other not much if at all. Guess I need to check the temp settings and be sure that theother one is turned so that I can see the light if it is on.!


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

isn't that the point? so one will do most of the work...but if that one breaks...then the backup (nice and rested) will take over the load.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Why not have a spare glass heater on the side just incase that happens, then just replace latter on with a titanium..


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Not really, the idea was that was with two heaters neither one would bear the full load. And that's the case if you use a temperature controller. But if you just rely on the thermostats you have problems.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

man, as i research more and more.... I hear more and more complaints about the new ebo jagers, how they are not as good as they used to be..........is there anyone out there who bought the new ebo jagers and are satisfied with their product???


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

How NEW is new to you or the other whinners? Can you give me some links to where these cries for help are? What are the complaints?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Okay I can't remember exactly where, because I did a lot of surfing but I can recall the jist of what they said 

"The ebo jagers are sitting on their reputation and not making their product any better or improving it"

"ebo jager has recently changed manufacturers or company policies and the product is not as reliable as before"

"The new ebo jager has caused allowed the temperature to lower at night by 2 degrees causing my cardinal tetras to get ich"

by the way, I'm not whining, as I don't know what it's really like, but these and other remarks have made me a lil weary about the new ebo's


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Dude!

I was not saying you were one of the whiners. I was just pointing out the fact that everyone can be biased by what they own...

Anyway…

I did some research before landing on Ebo land. All I read was good. So now I have two Ebos (250W). They are very new. In fact, I just put one in my 55 about two weeks ago. The temp hovers right on the dot. 

I am not gonna lie to you, but it may drop one or two degrees at night *especially.* Now, don't jump to say they suck. There are too many variables to put into the equation as to why it drops. My 55 is made of glass like almost everyone else's tank. Glass is a poor insulator. 

I can tell you from experience that in the summer I drop the settings on all my tanks after increasing the temp every winter. At night, the lights are off. No lights, no extra heat. I am the anal type, but when it comes to one or two degrees…Let it rip! Is my motto. I would not be too concerned if I were breeding something that requires close supervision like fertilizing an ovum via IVF.

Give them a try. If you do not like it, send it back.


----------



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Being electronic heaters, I am surprised that a thermostat can get "stuck". I would expect that with the cheaper bi-metal ones, but not with an electronically controlled heater... I could be wrong though.


yea suprised me also, i guess the thermostat is inside where the unit plugs in on the titanium heaters. The Won bros. one has a led light that tells you when the heater was on, i noticed that it was on for a long time and never shut off on me, i tapped the unit and the light went off. Went to look at the water temperature and it was over 90F. Luckily i only lost 2 of my rainbow fish.


----------



## ljezuit (Jan 15, 2003)

I have owned a 150Watt Ebo for about 2 years now. No problems at all, and every time I check the temp it is at a rock steady 78.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

If a 2° causes ich in Cardinals then they have many other problems and should try doing some water changes. A 2° drop in temp is nothing. My tank does it on a regular basis when the lights go out. I have two Ebo heaters and they are spot on as far as temp. Of course a couple of those tanks get warmer than the heater setting due to the lights. But that's not the heaters fault. No matter where I set the heater the water is going to gain energy from the lights.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi all, I just placed my order for a 150W Ebo Jager Heater. Just wanted to let you all know, Thanks again.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Congratulations! You will love it. Last night, I bought a RENA CAL 100w heater. As I am trying to install the bracket with the suction cup, it breaks! What a POS! I am not that excited about this brand. The control knob is just not as "tight" as the Ebos. I'll keep it, but I'll get more Ebos as back ups. 

My apologies to the Ebo clan for deviating from the norm, but I needed to get a heater last night.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

say, Robert, do you use 2 heaters for each tank ?? you know, one for backup


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

No. I only use one heater per tank. Many would disagree, but I know my fish would tolerate the temp drop down to 60 degrees (due to a power outage). I do not know about my plants...

I keep backup heaters on the shelf and not in the tank.


----------



## Amazon Robert (Aug 10, 2002)

Foolishly I strayed from Ebos and bought two Visi-Therms for my biotope 120 with wild brown discus, etc. Found the temp at 80 and the discus dark and shivering. One of the 6 month old Visi-Therms was full of water...but the light was still on... Ordering Ebos tonight...if I get an answer to my questions on Flourite and EcoComplete. I've used Ebos for many years but thought I'd save a buck. Goes to show you....

An equipment thread in the Simply Discus forum pretty much had a consensus from the numerous contributors that Via Aqua were junk but Won Bros got pretty good reviews. Maybe in a year or so, the titaniums will have the bugs worked out.

Bob


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

if you can get both flourite and eco-complete at close prices...choose eco-complete 

i would do anything to get eco-complete at a decent price. are you ordering it online??? if so, where


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Bob,

what is the exact url to that discus forum? Tried to find it, but no luck


----------



## Amazon Robert (Aug 10, 2002)

Discus as a Hobby
http://daah.info/forum/index.php

simplydiscus.com link isn't working this morning for me. I'll try when I get home and send it on. I was there last night so I know it's good. Simplydiscus is the more active of the two and I "think" that it was where I saw the heater info.


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

I just tried that second link, but nothing.


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

I prefer titantium heater b/c they're more break-proof.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Texas, 

wow it's been so long, from this thread i ended up with Ebo-Jagers just cuz they're tried and true. You're timing couldn't be more perfect though as i'm going to need 3 more heaters of 200W or higher. Now, which titanium heater do you recommend? I'm going to look it up on www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

I've been using the Won-Pro titanium. When you buy titanium heater, you can use less wattage on the same amount of WPG. Here's some loose guidelines:
0-10 Gallon Tank - 50 watts
10-40 Gallon Tank - 100 watts
40-150 Gallon Tank - 200 watts
150-250 Gallon Tank - 300 watts
Over 250 Gallon Tank - 350 watts
The next heater that I wants to try is the Hydor External Heater.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Not to stray off-topic too far, but Texas' post has spurned a question in my little brain <spoken in the tone of Tweetiebird>.

Barring no mechanical failures, are there dangers associated with 'over-powering' a tank (ie. using a 300 watt heater on a 30 gallon tank). I ask because one of my tanks is in a very cold room, and frequently shows temp swings. The old 5 watts/gal rule seems to break down with very large and small tanks (probably the result of an exponent - like most other aquarium 'curves'  ).


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

A possible problem I could see is that the water in the proximity of the heater gets warm quickly, and causes the heater to turn off too early. Some heaters, like the Via Aqua Titanium Tubes, have a separate temperature sensor, which you can put a little further away from the heater, thus resolving that problem.
The 5 Watt per gallon rule is more for a "regular" heated room, in very cold rooms you might need more indeed.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

doesn't it also matter if you have acrylic or glass? like acrylic is more of an insulator than glass.....


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes, acrylic wil hold heat better then glass. I have a leftover 300Watts Won-Pro and I put it in my 55G. No problem so far. The external dial on the Won-Pro is very easy to turn. I would tape over the dial after I'm done with the temp setting. That way I don't boil the tank if the temp dial is accidently moved.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

one thing about the ebo jager heaters that i noticed is that they don't follow the 5 watt per gallon rule of heaters.... for example, they say their 150Watt is good for tanks from 40 gallons to 60 gallons!! 

but i like to hear what yall know about this from experience.


----------



## TexasState (Jan 10, 2004)

Ebo Jager is made out of Pyrex, it's hard to break the Pyrex. I don't like them b/c they're too long.


----------

